# Meinungen zu Stipprute



## Karpfenfeederer (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab vor, mir im Askari ne neue Stipprute zu Kaufen.
Der Name der stipprute lautet "Kogha competitione Pole PutOver. Wär echt nett, wenn ihr eure meineungen zu der Rute sagen würdet!
Danke schon mal!
Mfg Eric


----------



## Tricast (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Wofür willste denn das Teil haben und was hast Du damit vor. Brauchst Du die als Bohnenstange? Paar Informationen wären schon gut um Dir eine Auskunft geben zu können.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Ehrliche meinung,es gibt mittlerweile tausende richtig gute Poles für wenig Geld.Diese Ruten "Kogha Stippe" taugen was von 12 bis mittag.
Spar dir lieber was zusammen und kauf dir ne Pole von einer bekannten Firma,da gibs etliche Profi Ruten ab 200€ aufwärts.Du ärgerst dich nur tot über diesen "Knüppel".
lg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

gründler@  hast mal einige tips  Ruten technisch??  ziel fisch sind mittlere Brassen und kleine Karpfen.

Die Rute sollte so m-11,50 m haben


----------



## Newflyfisher (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Suche auch ne "günstige" 13m Einsteigerrute vielleicht schon mit Ersatzkit!?
#c
Wäre ebenfalls für Ratschläge dankbar!


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Zur zeit kommen die neuen Modelle raus,ich hab mal nen Video von der neuen Carpa Slim 10m 2009

Diese neuen Poles sind mit Extrem Carpkits ausgestattet um richtig große fische zu bändigen,also Carps ü 20Pfd usw.

Da seht ihr mal was möglich ist.

http://colmic.blip.tv/file/1493343/

Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen,Poles kauft man nicht einfach so,jeder Mensch ist anders gebaut und Rute A liegt bei Müller super bei euch sche...
So ist es ratsam entweder vor ort beim Händler zu begutachten anfassen testen,oder auf gut glück kaufen was meist schief geht.
In Bremen im März wird dieses Problem genommen jeder kann etliche verschiedene Ruten in die Hand nehmen,aufn ner Kiepe sitzen und so testen was liegt mir was nicht,schwabelt die Pole steht sie gut usw usw.Und jeder Hersteller vor ort baut seine Poles da auf stellt ne Kiepe davor.

Auch in Stippforen werden zur Zeit etliche Bundels und Einzel Poles angeboten,weil die meisten sich ne neue kaufen.Auch viele neue 1 mal gefischt stehn drinn.Müst ihr mal bißchen googeln,ich kann ja hier nicht soviel Werbung machen,sonst kommt Ralle und schimpft

lg



Aber auf verdacht kaufen ohne die rute zu kennen ist nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Ich brauch sie eigentlich im Jahr veleicht 3 Mal   also ne Colomic,Traboco oder Mossela ist mir etwas in der Preisklasse zu hoch.

Im Forum Bin ich T-orange  werde mich mal die wochen drum kömmern  was es gibt

Leider gibts bei mir keine Läden mit Stipp sachen deswegen bleibt mir nur das Net


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Also ne einigermassen gute Stippe kostet nun mal NEU um die 200€ aufwärts.Und wie gesagt mal bißchen googeln es gibt etliche richtig geile Ruten zu fairen Preisen.

zb 13,50 Carp Pole für 299€ + Kit auch von Namenhaften Herstellern.

10m =199€ usw usw.

Das sind dann zwar keine Super High Tech Poles aber auch damalige Top ruten zb.xxxxx Pole von Top Hersteller 2004 =799€,jetzt für 199€.
Mal bißchen die augen auf halten,aber mit ner Markenrute ist man auf ner sichern seite,was mit No Name Poles meist nicht der fall ist,weil Kohlefaser ist nicht gleich Kohlefaser und Pole ist nicht gleich Pole.
Das Angeln soll ja Spaß machen und nicht zur Schwerrstarbeit werden,was es mit solchen billig Knüppeln meist ist,und dann verliert man die lust daran.
Ich sage immer lieber bißchen warten und sparen,als Sch...kaufen wo man sich dann nur drüber ärgert.
Aber das muß jeder selber wissen wie er das macht.

Aber empfehlen tue ich dir ne Carp Pole um die 11m mit 1,6-2,4mm Hohlgummi auf 3 Teile eingebaut.So hast du genug reserven bei größeren fischen.


lg


----------



## Fechtus68 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Das 'richtige Fischen' mit einer Pole ist ja nicht so ganz einfach und mit der Anschaffung einer Rute nicht getan. Dazu kämen ja dann noch Abroller etc. Muss es um 2-3mal pro Jahr zu stippen wirklich ne Pole von 13 m sein? Ne Pole hat ja mal an erster Stelle den Nutzen, konzentriert mit verkürzter Schnur unter der Spitze zu fischen. Dazu wären dann verschiedene Montagen erforderlich (unterschiedliche Gewässertiefe, Strömung, Zielfisch....) Wäre es nicht einfacher Dir für sagen wir mal 100€ aufwärts ne richtig gute Telestipp zu kaufen? In 6-7m Länge gibt's da doch richtig gute Sachen.... Will jetzt nicht schon wieder auf Browning eingehen (will ja nicht befangen sein ).
Ich hab z.B. vom Ofenloch ne 6m Red Devil. Unter Hundert im EBAY gesteigert, richtig geiles Teil. Fische am liebsten mit dem Teil kurz an der Saar. Denke davon hast Du mehr, weil Du flexiebler an verschiedenen Gewässern bist ohne groß Zusatzmaterial mitzuschleppen.... Stundenlanges Stippen damit kein Problem....mein PB wenn man das so nennen kann war über 5 Stunden ohne die Rute aus der Hand zu legen (außer beim Madenschießen).


----------



## snorreausflake (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Leider gibts bei mir keine Läden mit Stipp sachen deswegen bleibt mir nur das Net


Kann ich leider nur bestätigen, bei uns in der Gegend sieht´s Stipptechnisch echt mies aus!
Meine Stippe ist auch ein Blindkauf, ne Shimano Hyperloop BX, bin aber soweit zufrieden ( kenn ja auch nix anderes|supergri)
Wenn du willst kann man sich ja mal treffen, bist ja gleich um die Ecke, dann kannst mal meine Stippe testen dann siehst mal was auf dich zukommt
Gemütlich aus´m Karpfenstuhl fischen kannst natürlich mit sowas vergessen.


----------



## xzanderx (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Kann mir jemand was zu dieser stippe sagen : majesty grabenstein 13m gr.845 sz10 extansion 1,5 gr245 
hab sie mal geschenkt bekommen aber hab auch nix im internet gefunden wär echt super 

petri heil


----------



## Tricast (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Viel kann ich Dir auch nicht zu der Rute sagen. Es handelt sich um eine ältere Rute von Grebenstein. Jedenfalls ist die Rute für einen Gummizug bis Nr. 10 ausgelegt. Damit kannst Du wunderbar in Kanälen und leicht fließenden Flüssen angeln. Die Rute ist für einen Gelegenheitsstipper oder Anfänger TOP. Greebenstein hat damals keinen "Scheiß" verkauft.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## xzanderx (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Das hört sich ja schon gut an. ich wollte sie eventuell verkaufen kannst du mir villeicht sagen was die so kostet oder einen link wo man diese rute kaufen kann  danke schonmal im vorraus 

lg


----------



## Pit der Barsch (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*



gründler schrieb:


> Ehrliche meinung,es gibt mittlerweile tausende richtig gute Poles für wenig Geld.Diese Ruten "Kogha Stippe" taugen was von 12 bis mittag.
> Spar dir lieber was zusammen und kauf dir ne Pole von einer bekannten Firma,da gibs etliche Profi Ruten ab 200€ aufwärts.Du ärgerst dich nur tot über diesen "Knüppel".
> lg



Besitzt DU Kogharuten ?????
Wenn Ja ??
Welche ???
Haste vieleicht ein Foto ???
Das wäre nett|wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Wir warten Gründler |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Wir warten Gründler |wavey:




Schau mal hier.
Da kannste lange warten.|wavey:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171646


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

gut:m


----------



## Brassenwilli (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meinungen zu Stipprute*

Moin,
dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben

Grundsätzlich muss ich Gründler mit seiner Aussage "diese Ruten taugen nur von 12 bis Mittag" recht geben denn die "Kogha Stippe" gehört auch in meinen Augen nun mal zu den sogenannten "No Name Produkten"
Sicherlich wird für einen Gelegenheitsstipper bei der Anschaffung der Preis eine große Rolle spielen doch leider ist es so, dass man dann in der Regel zweimal kauft und sich im nachhinein über seine Fehlinvestition richtig ärgert.

Wie schon von einigen Anderen hier geschrieben kann auch ich Dir nur den Tipp geben, eine Rute von den üblichen bekannten Lieferanten (Browning, Colmic, Shimano, Sensas, nur um ein paar zu nennen) zu wählen, bei den genannten Lieferanten bist Du was Ersatzteile und weiteres Zubehör wie z.B. Topsets angeht deutlich besser aufgehoben wie bei einem "No Name Produkt" Lieferanten.

Investiere lieber ein paar Euronen mehr für eine neue Rute der genannten Lieferanten und Du brauchst Dich, um es mit den Worten von Gründler zu sagen, "nicht tot ärgern"


----------

